# Computer - Dual Audio Output? Viable?



## Vlakken (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm wanting to put my DVD collection onto my computer and leave the physical discs as backups. I've got my big plasma screen in my office next to my desktop. I've got a 5.1 SS system that runs out of my computer, but that bit isn't hooked to my plasma. I use a DVI to HDMI cable to connect the plasma to the computer. (I didn't know it, but the DVI-HDMI cable conducts audio.)

Now, what I want, is to put a ISO on to play as a DVD on the plasma, and for the audio to come out the plasma, while I listen to a different audio source on my headphones coming out the computer.

I have an onboard audio card, and that's about all the info I can give at this point. Thanks for all your help!

DZ


----------



## neurotap (Sep 4, 2009)

While HDMI cables do indeed carry a digital audio signal, most DVI outputs on video cards do not have a digital audio signal. Some ATI cards have integrated soundchips that allow their DVI/HDMI to carry audio though. If not, then you are in the same boat I am in and need to get another cable for sound or an adapter which can get rather expensive.

If you do have an ATI card with it's own soundchip, or something similar where you ARE getting sound through your HDMI to the tv, then it should be as simple as changing the default audio device settings in whichever media player you are using. i.e. you'd want your VLC player or whatever to use your video adapter's build in sound rather than you pc's default soundcard.


----------

